# Treiber Realtek 8169



## jschmidw (16. April 2005)

Hallo!

Ich versuche heute verzweifelt bei meiner Suse-Linux installation den
Treiber von Realtek für die Gigabitkarte mit dem 8169 - chip zu kompilieren.

Ich bekomme die folgenden Fehler:

gateway:/raid/Public/Treiber/Ethernetneu/src # make modules
make -f Makefile_linux24x
make[1]: Wechsel in das Verzeichnis Verzeichnis »/raid/Public/Treiber/Ethernetneu/src«
gcc -O6 -Wall -DMODULE -D__KERNEL__ -DLINUX -I /usr/src/linux-2.4.18-4GB/include/ -c r8169_n.c -o r8169.o
r8169_n.c:437: parse error before `{'
r8169_n.c:437: stray '\' in program
r8169_n.c:438: stray '\' in program
r8169_n.c:439: stray '\' in program
r8169_n.c:440: stray '\' in program
r8169_n.c:441: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `RTL8169_WRITE_GMII_REG'
r8169_n.c:441: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration
r8169_n.c:441: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
r8169_n.c:441: stray '\' in program
r8169_n.c:442: parse error before `}'
r8169_n.c:471: conflicting types for `RTL8169_WRITE_GMII_REG'
r8169_n.c:441: previous declaration of `RTL8169_WRITE_GMII_REG'
r8169_n.c:521: parse error before `{'
r8169_n.c:521: stray '\' in program
r8169_n.c:522: stray '\' in program
r8169_n.c:523: stray '\' in program
r8169_n.c:524: stray '\' in program
r8169_n.c:525: stray '\' in program
r8169_n.c:526: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `add_timer'
r8169_n.c:526: warning: parameter names (without types) in function declaration
r8169_n.c:526: conflicting types for `add_timer'
/usr/src/linux-2.4.18-4GB/include/linux/timer.h:25: previous declaration of `add_timer'
r8169_n.c:526: warning: data definition has no type or storage class
r8169_n.c:526: stray '\' in program
r8169_n.c:527: stray '\' in program
r8169_n.c:528: parse error before `}'
r8169_n.c:531: stray '\' in program
r8169_n.c:532: stray '\' in program
r8169_n.c:533: stray '\' in program
r8169_n.c:534: parse error before `}'
r8169_n.c:537: stray '\' in program
r8169_n.c:538: stray '\' in program
r8169_n.c: In function `rtl8169_timer_handler':
r8169_n.c:604: stray '\' in program
r8169_n.c: In function `rtl8169_open':
r8169_n.c:1095: stray '\' in program
r8169_n.c: In function `rtl8169_close':
r8169_n.c:1664: stray '\' in program
make[1]: *** [modules] Fehler 1
make[1]: Verlassen des Verzeichnisses Verzeichnis »/raid/Public/Treiber/Ethernetneu/src«
make: *** [modules] Fehler 2
gateway:/raid/Public/Treiber/Ethernetneu/src #

Meine Umgebung und Kernelsourcen sind in Ordnung. Kernel ist 2.4.18
hat jemand das schonmal hinbekommen?

Danke,

Jan


----------

